# Does anyone have a Best Buy or Circuit City that has the DT's in stock?



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

I know it's just May 1, but does anyone have a brick and mortar store with current stock? I don't mind ordering, I was just curious if anyone got them on their shelves for the first day.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm in Southeaster PA and my local stores have no stock. I can probably order on-line and have one delivered by the time they physically arrive in the stores.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I checked both this weekend and there was nothing out on the floors. I don't think they had any inventory... meaning there won't be anything out today unless a shipment comes in. Neither Best Buy nor Amazon have stock online.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

davezatz said:


> I checked both this weekend and there was nothing out on the floors. I don't think they had any inventory... meaning there won't be anything out today unless a shipment comes in. Neither Best Buy nor Amazon have stock online.


There won't be any "out on the floor" over the weekend since they aren't being released till May 1st.

How would you know whether they had any inventory or not ? Did you check the stock on the computer at BestBuy ? Did you go in the back and take an inventory of everything they had back there ?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Stanley Rohner said:


> How would you know whether they had any inventory or not ? Did you check the stock on the computer at BestBuy ? Did you go in the back and take an inventory of everything they had back there ?


That's not so far off...

I was scouting both TiVo DT models and the new XM portables. Neither were there Saturday, and I did a quick run by Best Buy a few minutes ago and neither are in stock there now confirmed both visually and via computer.


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

An update.

The Best Buy representative (sounded like he may have been 16) said they didn't think they would be carrying the DT. I didn't want to argue with him and I won't hold his answer against BB. The Circuit City rep sounded much more intelligent and said his truck wouldn't be in until Wednesday and he didn't know if any would come in, but that if I ordered it today, it would definately be on his Wednesday truck. Again, these are just the local guys, haven't talked to anyone at BB or CC corporate.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

still listed as pre-order from amazon. not sure why.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ref=sr_1_1/102-1573392-5218549?_encoding=UTF8

plus all of the best buy's and cicuit city's within 40 miles of boston are showing no stock of this item.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Not in stock at any of the BBs anywhere near San Francisco or Sacramento either (for those of you familiar with the area, the four "corners" are Santa Rosa, Roseville, Modesto, and San Jose). A quick look at Los Angeles shows nothing there as well.

-- Don


----------



## dtreese (May 6, 2005)

BB web site lists it as backordered & not available within 100 mi of Louisville KY


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I just put the S2DT in my cart at amazon and it showed the following!



> Estimated ship date for this item: July 5, 2006


 :down: :down: :down:


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Circuit City Order Status:

TVO TCD649080 TiVo® Series2 Dual Tuner DVR (80-Hour)

Qty: 1 Ordered: 05/01/2006

$150 CC MIR
Shipping
Estimated ship date: 05/02/2006
Estimated arrival date: 05/12/2006


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

BlackBetty said:


> I just put the S2DT in my cart at amazon and it showed the following!
> 
> :down: :down: :down:


July 1st if you do overnight shipping! My guess is the techies when they put it into the system put a far date so if someone was able to pull up the page and submit an order then it would show a date far down the road. Once amazon has them in stock I am sure that date will change to something more realistic. The question is when will they have it in stock.


----------



## wademel (Nov 16, 2004)

My stores in the Raleigh area don't have it either. One Best Buy said that it won't arrive until May 15th.


----------



## Lukej (Apr 28, 2006)

Sadly, the 180 DT unit was removed from the best buy website (it was there until this morning). I called TIVO and they said that unit won't be available till June. They sure like to take their time and make this a year-long event: March we give you a sneak preview on Amazon, then April existing subscribers get the dual tuner offer, then May the regular 80hr model, with June for the 180hr one.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Perhaps by June the 80 hour single-tuner units will be gone and the 80hr DT will assume the lowest rung in pricing. The current rebate goes away 6/3.


----------



## ScubaCat3 (May 19, 2005)

ah30k said:


> Circuit City Order Status:
> 
> TVO TCD649080 TiVo® Series2 Dual Tuner DVR (80-Hour)
> 
> ...


I guess you ordered before the 1pm cutoff.. I have to wait another day, myself. Bummer.

Estimated ship date: 05/03/2006
Estimated arrival date: 05/15/2006

It was worth it, though - I dug up a 10% off coupon


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

wj777 said:


> An update.
> 
> The Best Buy representative (sounded like he may have been 16) said they didn't think they would be carrying the DT. I didn't want to argue with him and I won't hold his answer against BB. The Circuit City rep sounded much more intelligent and said his truck wouldn't be in until Wednesday and he didn't know if any would come in, but that if I ordered it today, it would definately be on his Wednesday truck. Again, these are just the local guys, haven't talked to anyone at BB or CC corporate.


i just got home from the best buy right by my house and he said he wasnt sure when (they havnt been told anything) but they get trucks on Tuesday and Thursdays. He said come back tomororw about the same time.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

tomm1079 said:


> i just got home from the best buy right by my house and he said he wasnt sure when (they havnt been told anything) but they get trucks on Tuesday and Thursdays. He said come back tomororw about the same time.


Wouldn't it be easier to call the store and ask rather then showing up? Also you can check online to see if it in or not. First it has to be unloaded and scanned in, which being in person you can maybe even get word before that step happens.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Sweet! A FedEx tracking number! Free shipping from Circuit City looks like it will come through on second-day even though I only paid for ground. The CircuitCity estimate was 10 days I guess just to be safe.

Tracking number xxxxxx 
Ship date May 2, 2006 
Estimated delivery May 4, 2006


----------



## ScubaCat3 (May 19, 2005)

ah30k said:


> Sweet! A FedEx tracking number! Free shipping from Circuit City looks like it will come through on second-day even though I only paid for ground. The CircuitCity estimate was 10 days I guess just to be safe.
> 
> Tracking number xxxxxx
> Ship date May 2, 2006
> Estimated delivery May 4, 2006


Even with my late order I just got the same exact thing! Plus, with 10% off, you can't go wrong. Unfortunately, it was one-time use coupon, but if you scan ebay or find a flyer, you can find one as well.

TiVo. Series2 Dual Tuner DVR (80-Hour) 
TVO TCD649080 
$150 CC MIR

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

total coupon discount: $25.00 subtotal: $224.99 
shipping: $0.00 
vendor direct delivery: $0.00 
total sales tax: $13.50 
total current purchase: $238.49


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Was your coupon a printed coupon? I think it is probably too late for me! Oh well, there is always someone after who gets a slightly better deal. I'll go with the glass half full and be thankful I got one in transit.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I found a site online that says they over 200 in stock and they're selling them for only $215....

http://www.sparco.com/cgi-bin/wfind2?spn=P22682

Shipping is another $18, but that still makes them only $83 after rebate.

Edit: Here is another one...

http://www.chumbo.com/info.aspx?id=330770&ptr=fg&srccode=cii_14110944&cpncode=08-8150058-2

Slightly more expensive, but I've actually delt with them before and got the product as expected. (video card)

Dan


----------



## ScubaCat3 (May 19, 2005)

ah30k said:


> Was your coupon a printed coupon? I think it is probably too late for me! Oh well, there is always someone after who gets a slightly better deal. I'll go with the glass half full and be thankful I got one in transit.


It was printed but had both an in-store and an online coupon code. People sell them on ebay for a few bucks, too. Apparantly there are $40 off $199 coupons out there too which would have been even better, but beggers can't be choosers!

It's probably not TOO late.. you could always order another at a discount, then return it with the first receipt. Just be sure to submit the warranty with the one you kept. That's a lot of work for a few bucks though, so it may not be worth that trouble.


----------



## fregienj (Feb 1, 2005)

They're showing as being in stock in a couple of the Best Buys near me in the Twin Cities. (price is $219.99)


----------



## ScubaCat3 (May 19, 2005)

fregienj said:


> They're showing as being in stock in a couple of the Best Buys near me in the Twin Cities. (price is $219.99)


Probably not the dual tuner model.. check again!


----------



## fregienj (Feb 1, 2005)

ScubaCat3 said:


> Probably not the dual tuner model.. check again!


They have a big add at the top of their DVR Page about the Dual Tuner model and then a link for the 80 hr version to the right of it. You're right, the link just to the right of it is for the TCD540080! The TCD649080 is going for $249.99 and isn't available.  Sorry for the false alarm!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

A few Circuit City stores seem to have them today according to the website.


----------



## jshore (Aug 18, 2003)

I just ordered mine at circuitcity.com and it is supposedly available for pickup today at the Avondale, Arizona store (avondale is a suburb on the west side of Phoenix). CC's web site showed several CC's in Phoenix have them in stock.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

jshore said:


> I just ordered mine at circuitcity.com and it is supposedly available for pickup today at the Avondale, Arizona store (avondale is a suburb on the west side of Phoenix). CC's web site showed several CC's in Phoenix have them in stock.


I have to concur with the in store. Seems like most Circuit Citys have them in store now. Ocala, FL, Tampa, FL (Dale Mabry, Brandon and Citrus Park stores), Orlando, FL (Orlando Central, Orlando North, Millenia Mall).

Also you get 75 free music downloads from eMusic when you buy from circuit city! www.emusic.com/tivocc However checking out the site it seems like anyone who registers for that service gets the free music.


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

Bah, Los Angeles has them but apparently none in WA have them.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Jest got a S2 DT at Circuit City in Newington CT They have 2 left. Best Buy will have them Friday or Saturday (800 just came into their Boston Warehouse)


----------



## ScubaCat3 (May 19, 2005)

I just checked the web site (yes, I am bored for the next 11 minutes) and all my local circuit city's now have them in stock as well.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

I just picked one up at the CC in Crystal Lake, IL. Adding it to my account as we speak!


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

How did CC get them before BestBuy and Amazon? In general BB has been the better retailer.


----------



## Lukej (Apr 28, 2006)

In the south GA/North Fl area, all Circuitcity stores have them, and none of the Bestbuy stores do. Makes me want to ask which freight company each uses, and make sure I stick with the Circuitcity one next time I need to ship something


----------



## ScubaCat3 (May 19, 2005)

Don't use priority mail that's for sure... they literally LOST my last package. Don't believe me? go to www.usps.com and put in my delivery confirmation #: 0180 5213 9070 8562 8621

Sorry to get off topic - I feel like I've been commanded by a higher power to warn the whole country about this lacking service. (Yes, I've called them several times; no, there's nothing that can be done.) I need a USPSOpsMgr now!

On a lighter note, my 10% discounted Tivo DT is scheduled to arrive tomorrow from circuitcity.com


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

peteypete said:


> How did CC get them before BestBuy and Amazon?


Maybe Tivo loves the underdog


----------



## tazzftw (Mar 26, 2005)

I don't mind waiting a few days if it means getting $10 off in reward points. That is unless Circuit City offers something better.

Plus there'll probably be some Mother's Day discounts next week.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

Well, I am impatient so I couldn't wait for BB even though BB has a $25 GC if you buy it online.

The setup and activation was a snap (probably 10-15 minutes total). 

My only dilemma...do I sell my existing TiVo S2 with the 160 GB drive that is currnetly in it or replace it with the original 40 GB drive that I pulled the first day I bought it? Then I could use the 160 GB in the DT. Hmmmm....


----------



## ScubaCat3 (May 19, 2005)

If you scan ebay, you can get a 10% off coupon for circuit city for a few bucks (unless you can dig one up in the mail or something). Check other deal and coupon swap sites as well. My total with tax was $238.50 (free shipping).


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Now Amazon has it in stock. Plenty of local Circuit City stores have it, but some of them which had stock yesterday are already sold out.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

Okay, okay, maybe these things do exist. I was in Fry's yesterday and they had a half-dozen of the DT units on the shelves. None on display, so I can't be sure of what was in the box, but I'm willing to accept that maybe there is such a thing, and TiVo might not disappear just yet. They're probably waiting to get money from Echostar, then they'll skip town. 

I'm tempted to buy one of these things to play with, but I'm really just waiting for the Series 3. I hope they give current subs the same pre-retail offer they gave us for the DT units. I'd hate to have to pummel someone just to get one on the first day.


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

Was is for $249 at frys, or did they have a small discount?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ChuckyBox said:


> I'm tempted to buy one of these things to play with, but I'm really just waiting for the Series 3.


If it wern't for the 1 year service comitment I'd have already bought one just to play with. However it seems like a waste when I know I'm going to buy the Series 3 as soon as it's available.

Dan


----------



## cap (Jan 27, 2001)

amen brothers!

If only money grew on trees and there wasn't a series 3 coming I'd have one.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> If it wern't for the 1 year service comitment I'd have already bought one just to play with. However it seems like a waste when I know I'm going to buy the Series 3 as soon as it's available.
> 
> Dan


Come on ... what's another $6.95/month for a year? Besides, I'm going to need some help finding that damn easter egg Pony teased about ...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Man you're going to end up talking me into this. Stop! 

Dan


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

$6.95 is just a lunch a month.


----------



## ScubaCat3 (May 19, 2005)

Well, my DT came in and it's lifetime'd. Woohoo!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Did you use a gift card or transfer lifetime from another unit?

Dan


----------



## ScubaCat3 (May 19, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Did you use a gift card or transfer lifetime from another unit?
> 
> Dan


Transferred.

It's legit though - I had the free-after-rebate 40-hour model from CompUSA and it worked for all of 3 days before dying a horrible death. I guess I got lucky.


----------



## tazzftw (Mar 26, 2005)

BestBuy seems to have them on their website now for purchase. Still not available at the stores in my area though.

As soon as my refund check is direct deposited tomorrow, I'm getting it.


----------



## tazzftw (Mar 26, 2005)

Actually I take that back. I'll wait until Sunday for any possible Mother's Day discounts.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

sirfergy said:


> Was is for $249 at frys, or did they have a small discount?


The boxes were marked $249, but there were no other signs. When I get home I'll check the ad in the paper for this weekend and see if they have anything planned. I doubt they will -- I think those ads are probably done up a couple of weeks in advance, and there wasn't enough stock to support a discount anyway. Maybe next week.


----------



## LoraJ (Mar 7, 2002)

tazzftw said:


> BestBuy seems to have them on their website now for purchase. Still not available at the stores in my area though.
> 
> As soon as my refund check is direct deposited tomorrow, I'm getting it.


I'm waiting for the BB stores here to get them. i'm in their rewards program and have enough crtificates to get one for free.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Dec 4, 2004)

I broke down and ordered two S2 DT's today...

~one (as gift) purchased from TiVo.com ($254 w/1 yr service) and

~one from Amazon: S2 DT for $229 + tax = *$245.51* (free shipping) @ Amazon.

Local Best Buy didn't even know what they were, or when they would get them. :down:


----------



## ScubaCat3 (May 19, 2005)

LoraJ said:


> I'm waiting for the BB stores here to get them. i'm in their rewards program and have enough crtificates to get one for free.


I love reward zone. Wait for a 10% off coupon and it'll be even sweeter


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I got an email today that my S2DT was shipped from Amazon.com!! Yipeee. The fedex tracking shows that I will be getting it this Saturday.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

If you ordered from Amazon for $249, call Amazon to get $19 back.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

c3 said:


> If you ordered from Amazon for $249, call Amazon to get $19 back.


how?

EDIT: Dang! I just looked and Amazon now shows it for $229.99. For that price I ordered a 2nd one. Couldn't pass it up for only $79.99 AR. Does anyone know how I can go about getting Amazon to credit my account the $19.01?

2nd EDIT: I sent Amazon an email stating that I feel I deserve to be price matched to the lower price since my unit shipped after the price changed to $229.99. Hopefully that will get me somewhere.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Call Amazon at 800-201-7575 for price adjustment. Also keep checking the price for the next 30 days.


----------



## ScubaCat3 (May 19, 2005)

If you don't get a satisfactory response from Amazon via e-mail, call their 800 number (800-201-7575 -- it's not posted on the web site). They've always been extremely helpful to me and have always done a price match within 30 days of a purchase. Call soon, though; the price could go back up at any point!

Good luck!


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

I paid $259 (after rebate) for the 444 hour version of the DT. Well, after I threw in a 400 GB hard drive that is


----------



## tazzftw (Mar 26, 2005)

It's now appearing at Best Buy stores in my area. But like I said, I'm waiting until Sunday.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

If I were you, I would buy it now for the $25 gift card bonus. If there is a better deal on Sunday, return it and rebuy.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I emailed amazon.com and got a response within hours. They are going to credit my account. Thanks c3, ScubaCat3 and others.

Here is the email I got from amazon.



> Thank you for writing to Amazon.com and bringing this matter to our
> notice.
> 
> First, please allow me to sincerely apologize for the inconvenience
> ...


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

This may be old news but the three CC closest to me all have the Series 2 DT in stock for pick up.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

lol Amazon hasn't updated their shipping date. It shows.



> *Shipment Date:* May 04, 2006
> *Destination:* Watertown, US
> *Estimated Arrival:* Jul 11, 2006


Its coming pony express!! 

The fedex website shows that it is scheduled for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## tazzftw (Mar 26, 2005)

C3 said:


> If I were you, I would buy it now for the $25 gift card bonus. If there is a better deal on Sunday, return it and rebuy. .


Damn, you're right.

Once class is overwith today, I'm getting it.


----------



## fregienj (Feb 1, 2005)

Are you guys who are buying one going for the 4-year Service Plan from Best Buy for $50 more?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jfh3 said:


> Come on ... what's another $6.95/month for a year? Besides, I'm going to need some help finding that damn easter egg Pony teased about ...





sirfergy said:


> $6.95 is just a lunch a month.


OK I broke down and bought one!

But not for myself!  My Mother recently moved into a new place and found out that she can't keep here DirecTV due to a line of site problem. So she's going to switch to cable and I just ordered her a new DT for Mother's Day. It's the best of both worlds. I get to play with it while setting it up and she gets the actual practical use out of it. 

Dan


----------



## ScubaCat3 (May 19, 2005)

c3 said:


> If I were you, I would buy it now for the $25 gift card bonus. If there is a better deal on Sunday, return it and rebuy.


Better yet, just bring the receipt back to best buy and get credited 110% of the difference. Much less hassle and a tiny extra bonus thrown in.



Dan203 said:


> OK I broke down and bought one!
> 
> Dan


We all knew it was only a matter of time  Did you use a lifetime card on it? If so, did you have any trouble?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I just ordered it from Amazon so I haven't actually got it yet. However I don't intend to use a lifetime card on it. Those I'm saving for the Series 3 units. 

Dan


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

If you live in the western states, ordered the DT from Amazon, and it's shipped already, could you please let me know where it's shipped from? Most of my Amazon items have come from the NV warehouse through UPS. Just ordered one and would like to know when I should expect to get my unit. Thanks.

EDIT: Called Amazon and was told Pheonix, AZ. If it's like my last order that was shipped from there, it's going to be FedEx.


----------



## iceman (Mar 2, 2003)

fregienj said:


> Are you guys who are buying one going for the 4-year Service Plan from Best Buy for $50 more?


Are you kidding? The box costs less than $100... Unless you're putting Lifetime on it, why bother?

To stay OT, a local Best Buy still didn't have any DTs today... I asked why not, considering it's been 5 days since it came out. Guy offered to check the computer, so I said sure, why not (I only stopped by to see one in person  ). Turns out there's a whole 3 (three) units 'on the way'. I guess they're not expecting a lot of demand...


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Setting up my S2DT from Amazon right now!!   

Fedex showed that it was delivered today at 2:39PM and said it was left at the front door. I looked everywhere at 2:45PM and couldn't find it. So I called Fedex and they said they would call the driver and try and locate the package. I went out and ran some errands, got home at about 5:30 and my new TiVo was sitting outside at the front door.

Now I am just waiting for amazon to ship my second S2DT. Hopefully I will have it by mid week or so. Only took 2 days to ship the first one.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

c3 said:


> If you live in the western states, ordered the DT from Amazon, and it's shipped already, could you please let me know where it's shipped from? Most of my Amazon items have come from the NV warehouse through UPS. Just ordered one and would like to know when I should expect to get my unit. Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: Called Amazon and was told Pheonix, AZ. If it's like my last order that was shipped from there, it's going to be FedEx.


Mine shipped from Lousiville, KY and I'm in Carson City, NV. However I have Amazon Prime and they had to ship mine 2nd day anyway, so maybe the chose the further location because they knew it would get here at the same time anyway and didn't want to deplete the stock in Phoenix.

Dan


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

I enjoyed my free 3-month Prime trial. I ordered two $5 items, but they were located in different warehouses. One came ground and one came 2nd day air. I felt kind of bad.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

Bought mine at Circuit City today. Looking forward to that Ethernet port 

Question for those buying on Amazon: Are the units arriving double boxed, or is the TiVo packaging arriving _naked_?


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

Has anyone pre-certified their reabte online? Did you have any problems submitting the TSN?

Thanks


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

fregienj said:


> Are you guys who are buying one going for the 4-year Service Plan from Best Buy for $50 more?


The 4 year service (PSP) plan from Best Buy is $29.99, not $50. Circuit City is around $50, but not BB.

And, to answer the original question, yes, I bought it for a DT box, which I plan to gift. Got a nice price too - $225 price match and a $25 gift card.

(Yes, I know the service plan is a profit center and that the parts that are likely to go are easily replaced, but when the box is going to end up in a different part of the country, it's worth the piece of mind - especially since it will be activated with a gift card).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> Mine shipped from Lousiville, KY and I'm in Carson City, NV. However I have Amazon Prime and they had to ship mine 2nd day anyway, so maybe the chose the further location because they knew it would get here at the same time anyway and didn't want to deplete the stock in Phoenix.


OK this is weird. I just checked the tracking information again and it now says that the package shipped from Phoenix, AZ but then went to Louisville, KY and then came back. Seems kind of inefficient since I'm only about 800 miles north of Phoenix and Louisville is like 2,000 miles east of both locations. 

Dan


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

They must have scheduled flights from Phoenix to Louisville, but not from Phoenix to Carson City, so it's more efficient in terms of UPS operations.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

DCIFRTHS said:


> Question for those buying on Amazon: Are the units arriving double boxed, or is the TiVo packaging arriving _naked_?


Just got the one I ordered and it came "naked". However if you do need it double boxed for some reason you could always order it giftwrapped. Then they're forced to put it in a seperate box.

Dan


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

mine came from amazon double boxed.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

BlackBetty said:


> mine came from amazon double boxed.


Must be from a different warehouse.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've bought many TiVos over the years (this was #15) from various online e-tailers and I've never had one come double boxed. They always just stick a label to the TiVo box and ship it out.

Dan


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Double boxed stores: tivo.com (always), abtelectronics.com (always), goodguys.com (old), amazon.com (Series1 days). I'm sure there are others. I'd like to keep my TiVo box clean, but I'm cheap and not going to pay Amazon $6 for it.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

c3 said:


> I'd like to keep my TiVo box clean


Getting tougher to do these days - retailers like CC and BB seem to slap routing tags on the top of the box now.


----------



## ScubaCat3 (May 19, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> OK this is weird. I just checked the tracking information again and it now says that the package shipped from Phoenix, AZ but then went to Louisville, KY and then came back. Seems kind of inefficient since I'm only about 800 miles north of Phoenix and Louisville is like 2,000 miles east of both locations.


FYI - Louisville is the global air hub for UPS. That is rather inefficient, but that's often how it works.

Try this on the UPS web site - do a "calculate time and cost" to ship a package to an address right up the street. If you do "ground", it'll say "1 day", yet if you do "2-day air", it'll take 2 days. Go figure. I'm just surprised Amazon's fulfilment system didn't automatically adjust your package to ground..


----------



## killme (May 9, 2004)

jfh3 said:


> The 4 year service (PSP) plan from Best Buy is $29.99, not $50. Circuit City is around $50, but not BB..


 For my state, SC, it's $50 for the DT and $30 for the single. Circuit City has a 5 year for $75 and it applies to both models.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

killme said:


> For my state, SC, it's $50 for the DT and $30 for the single. Circuit City has a 5 year for $75 and it applies to both models.


Interesting. At Circuit City web site, the 3 year plan is $54.99.

I wonder if Best Buy didn't update their pricing in my store - I bought a Series 2 a few months back and the four-year warranty was $29.99. I bought a Series 2 DT Saturday, same warranty, same price.

Doesn't make sense to me that they would charge different prices by different states, unless they have different warranty companies that service certain parts of the country.


----------



## Andyw2100 (Oct 10, 2004)

I have a question for those of you purchasing extended warranties from Circuit City and Best Buy. Do you know if the warranty is valid if you upgrade the hard drive?

Thanks.
Andy W.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Andyw2100 said:


> I have a question for those of you purchasing extended warranties from Circuit City and Best Buy. Do you know if the warranty is valid if you upgrade the hard drive?


I can't speak about the Circuit City warranty, but as far as the Best Buy warranty is concerned, as long as the defect isn't caused by "problems due to improper and/or non-factory authorized installation or repairs", I don't read anything that would invalidate the warranty by simply replacing the hard drive.

Since replacing a hard-drive falls into the "non-factory authorized installation" category, you'd have to show the failure wasn't related to the new hard drive.

I have the warranty on a lifetime'd box, so I'm really just worried about the motherboard. I can replace a failed harddrive or power supply myself.


----------



## ScubaCat3 (May 19, 2005)

If you can replace the hard drive yourself, the warranty probably isn't necessary! Besides, just slap the old one back in before you return it if something else breaks..


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

ScubaCat3 said:


> If you can replace the hard drive yourself, the warranty probably isn't necessary!


As I said before, I'm not worried about a hard drive or a power supply.

But what if you have lifetime service on the box and something happens to the motherboard? That's why I spent the extra $30. Besides, if I sell the box within 4 years, it adds to the resale value.


----------



## killme (May 9, 2004)

You think they'll run out of the old Series 2 within 3 years so that if it does break you can get a Series 3 or is that just wishful thinking?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVoPony said that they plan to continue selling Series 2, so probably not. Plus even if they stopped selling regular S2 units they'd give you a S2DT not an S3.

Dan


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

killme said:


> You think they'll run out of the old Series 2 within 3 years so that if it does break you can get a Series 3 or is that just wishful thinking?


Wishful thinking.

However, I purchased an extended warranty on my Sony DHG-250 box in the hope that it would be unrepairable/unreplaceable sometime in the next four years and Best Buy would have to replace it with the only HD, cablecard ready, DVR available at retail - the Tivo Series 3 ...


----------



## gwb2004 (Dec 8, 2004)

DCIFRTHS said:


> Has anyone pre-certified their reabte online? Did you have any problems submitting the TSN?
> 
> Thanks


I went to a BB in Sunnyvale, CA. When I tried to pre-certify the rebate on Tivo's web site, the TSN didn't qualify. Confusing, because the BB online rebate form reads "Valid only on TiVo Service Numbers (TSN) starting with 110, 130, 140, 230, 240, 264, 275, 540, 565, 590, 595, 649." The TSN for S2 DT models start with '649'.
Any recommendations, anyone?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

gwb2004 said:


> I went to a BB in Sunnyvale, CA. When I tried to pre-certify the rebate on Tivo's web site, the TSN didn't qualify. Confusing, because the BB online rebate form reads "Valid only on TiVo Service Numbers (TSN) starting with 110, 130, 140, 230, 240, 264, 275, 540, 565, 590, 595, 649." The TSN for S2 DT models start with '649'.
> Any recommendations, anyone?


1) Wait a week or so. This is a known problem and Tivo has apparently contacted the rebate processing company.

2) Just send in the rebate w/o prequalification.

I'm opting for option #1.


----------



## gwb2004 (Dec 8, 2004)

jfh3 said:


> 1) Wait a week or so. This is a known problem and Tivo has apparently contacted the rebate processing company.
> 
> 2) Just send in the rebate w/o prequalification.
> 
> I'm opting for option #1.


I'm curious, why don't folks buy the S2 DT driectly from Tivo and avoid the 2-3 month wait for the $150 rebate?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

gwb2004 said:


> I'm curious, why don't folks buy the S2 DT driectly from Tivo and avoid the 2-3 month wait for the $150 rebate?


For those of us with say lifetime it is cheaper to buy retail and get the MSD for $6.95/month.


----------



## ScubaCat3 (May 19, 2005)

or in my case, I activated lifetime on the DT; can't do that with the tivo.com deal


----------

